# They swapped my plan



## sguildea (17 Jun 2012)

Hi there
My family and I are members with Aviva since 0'8. I phoned them late 2011 regarding maternity cover to be told that the 'we plan level 2' we signed up for no longer existed and they automatically swapped us to the closest plan - level 2 hospital. I had a baby in April 2012. We paid semi-private consultant fees of €1200. I am in the process of claiming for 2011 when I realise that under my original policy, pre-natal care is covered up to €400, whereas the current policy is €300. Am I entitled to claim under the plan I signed up for? 
Also, can I claim for previous year 2010? or is there a time limit.
Thanks in advance,
Sarah.


----------



## pj111 (19 Jun 2012)

The pre/post natal consultation benefit is the same for both we plan level 2 and level 2 hospital. The benefit applicable will be paid out in the same way. All 3 insurers state that receipts must be submitted within 3 months of renewal date. I would send them in and see what happens. Aviva don't have claim forms.

_Patrick_


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jun 2012)

I think I had a similar issue with VHI. Hard to know they change things so often and make it so complicated. They changed the name of the plan, I was on, reduced what it offered, then introduced a new plan with the same name as the one I was originally on. When I queried it as I was told the plans are only valid for 12 months, when you renew it, you renew under the new terms for that plan for another 12 months. They don't roll over. In  the past there was only a handful of plans and they didn't change that often, so this wasn't really an issue. 

Now its like car insurance, you have to shop around each year, and be careful to check they haven't change what the plan offers in the meanwhile. The so man plans and options its almost impossible to compare them.


----------

